# Keep my nose to the grindstone



## artimedoros49

Hi,

The above is a common English expression. Is there a similar one in Czech?

A possible context: The teacher gives us a lot of homework. I must keep my *nose to the grindstone* (I must work very hard).

Thank you for your help.


----------



## jazyk

Mám co dělat, abych udržel(a) krok, literally: I have what to do to keep (the) step.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi arti, I'm not sure that Czech has an equivalent idiom. I'd expect to see this idea expressed in the opposite sense that "I mustn't/can't let up", "I mustn't/can't ease up" (in other words I have to _keep my nose to the grindstone_) as in these examples which use "polevit" and "flákat se":


> Využila jsem šance a přidala jsem se do týmu [dračích lodí] a zapojila jsem se více do sportovních aktivit. Být součástí skvělého týmu a vědět, že *nemůžu polevit*, protože nechci potopit celý tým bylo naproto vyčerpávající, ale zároveň neuvěřitelně pozitivní a nabíjející. (isc.cvut.cz) V práci vyhovuji, normy splňuji a požadavky také. Další úkoly přijímám bez reptání a nevšímám si toho, že vlastně už pracuji za dva nebo více lidí. Zvládnu to. Jak dlouho ještě.........? A hle – tělo se začíná bránit, chce také odpočívat, ale já nemůžu, prostě *nemůžu polevit*. Co by tomu řekli v práci? (idnes.cz)
> Mám dost učení na zkoušky a *nemůžu se flákat*. I když bych hrozně rád vyrazil do matičky Prahy a šel společně s průvodem. (blog.cz) Musím bojovat o každého klienta úplně stejně jako každý jiný malý podnikatel, mám své dva zaměstnance a *nemůžu se flákat*. (mpsv.cz - p22)


----------



## artimedoros49

Best to play it safe then.  I think I will simply say: "I will have to work hard". Or, as you suggested EM, "*nemůžu polevit".*
Thank you both for your help.


----------



## Encolpius

Budu mít jazyk na vestě.


----------



## Onyx18

Musím se do toho pořádně obout ; Musím pořádně makat or zabrat


----------



## pomeranc

Hi there, the correct idiom would be "zatnout zuby" (to clench one's teeth).
Čeká nás hodně náročné období, chybí nám zaměstnanci, takže budeme _muset zatnout zuby _a zvládnout to nějak. 
I think this is the most accurate translation, it expresses you will have to summon whatever it takes, clench your teeth to help you go through it, and do whatever it takes. I think keeping the nose to the grindstone has a similar meaning of just suffering some discomfort just to go throug it somehow


----------



## artimedoros49

I see that you mean, pomeranc. But  I think the meaning is more along the lines of "to work very hard and for a long time", i.e., as Enquiring Mind said above, "I can't let up."
Maybe a better context would have been:_ I must keep my *nose to the grindstone* (I must work very hard without letting up) in order to get the exam results I want._
Which would, of course, necessitate suffering some discomfort!


----------

